# F250 4WD question



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a F250 Superduty Powerstroke with about 260,000 miles on it. I just replaced the brakes and rotors on the front end because when I stopped before I did this the front end would shake real bad; I figured replacing all of this would help.

It still does it so I went and had the rotors turned (only a month old) and it seemed to help. However, it still shakes when I stop, just not as bad. I am at a loss. Any ideas?? It's really nerve racking.

Also, I went in to get an alignment and the guy says your ball joints and sway bar linkage are bad, so getting an alignment is just ****** in the wind. MY buddy stopped the oither day who works on cars and he says they're good. How do you know if they are bad??

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Jack the front tire up off the ground and put a pry bar under the tire. While you are putting pressure on the wheel assembly have another person watch the upper and lower ball joints for movement. The sway bar link bushings can be replaced fairly easily. The other item that needs to be checked is the drag bar bushings. The first thing I would check and or replace is the horizontal sterring shock...I have had the same problem even with 2wd trucks and that was the culprit. It you have not done any front end work on the truck with that many miles...I think it may be time.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Jack the front tire up off the ground and put a pry bar under the tire. While you are putting pressure on the wheel assembly have another person watch the upper and lower ball joints for movement. The sway bar link bushings can be replaced fairly easily. The other item that needs to be checked is the drag bar bushings. The first thing I would check and or replace is the horizontal sterring shock...I have had the same problem even with 2wd trucks and that was the culprit. It you have not done any front end work on the truck with that many miles...I think it may be time.


Unitl I can check this out is it safe for me to drive for now? And how expensive is that to do with what you are referring to? Thanks so much.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If the ball joints are worn enough to shake the truck when you brake, then it's possible they can fail completely. When that happens, the knuckle comes off the axle and you lose all steering. With that many miles on it, I'm suprised they've lasted this long. Time for new Ball joints.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

You my friend have the dreaded F250 death wobble. Mine is the same way right now. Replaced shocks, traction bar links, bushing, had an alignment done, wheels balanced and rotated, getting ready to replace the steering stabilizer today. I had my ball joints done last Jan. Hopefully the steering stabilizer is the issue.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

steelrain202 said:


> You my friend have the dreaded F250 death wobble. Mine is the same way right now. Replaced shocks, traction bar links, bushing, had an alignment done, wheels balanced and rotated, getting ready to replace the steering stabilizer today. I had my ball joints done last Jan. Hopefully the steering stabilizer is the issue.


Here is a suggestion...just take it off and throw it away. I did this on my current F350 7 years and 100,000 miles ago and have not looked back or had any wobble issues since!:biggrin:

Overboard, this is what I was talking about in my original post...I have found these steering stabilizer shocks to cause the wobble issues. I had a '97 F250 2wd that had the problem even when I was not applying the brakes and Ford replaced the shock under warranty...6 months later, same problem. That is why on the truck I have now I took it off and have not looked back or had any wobble issues.:cheers:

PS - I also removed the front sway bar because of the issues with those bushings and the fact that it restricts axle articulation while on rough terrain in 4x4 and have not looked back.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

steelrain202 said:


> You my friend have the dreaded F250 death wobble. Mine is the same way right now. Replaced shocks, traction bar links, bushing, had an alignment done, wheels balanced and rotated, getting ready to replace the steering stabilizer today. I had my ball joints done last Jan. Hopefully the steering stabilizer is the issue.


 Here is what I did:
At first my brakes were metal to metal and as soon as I heard this, I bought new brake pads for the front. Well, upon inspection it wasnt the pads but my rotors were almost worn so we smoothed them out per say; come to find out it was the back brakes. After I did this, I noticed it to shark shaking when I braked slow. It doesn't shake hardly at all when I brake fast. So I was thinking me smoothing the rotors out myself did this.

So I replaced the front rotors and brake pads completely-or had it done anyway. Well it was still shaking so someone told me there is kind of a breaking period for new rotors and brakes for the first 200 miles or so. I did not know this. So I micked the rotors myself and found them to be 5000th or so off so had them turned. This seemed to help the problem tremedously.

I also replaced my shocks, did an alignment, rotated my tires, and had them balanced. I jacked my truck up and grabbed each tire and tried to shake each one to see if it was loose. Nothing appeared to be loose. I heard you could actually shake the tire back and forth and this would tell you if the ball joints were bad. I am by no means a mechanic. How much is a steering stabilizer and how hard is it to replace.

BW guardian I realy don't understand what you're telling me to throw away. I heard the death wobble happens when you're actually driving down the road; is this true.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Overboard said:


> I jacked my truck up and grabbed each tire and tried to shake each one to see if it was loose. Nothing appeared to be loose. I heard you could actually shake the tire back and forth and this would tell you if the ball joints were bad. I am by no means a mechanic. How much is a steering stabilizer and how hard is it to replace.
> 
> BW guardian I realy don't understand what you're telling me to throw away. I heard the death wobble happens when you're actually driving down the road; is this true.


You need to either remove the tire and watch the ball joints for movement or better yet have a friend watch. Your ball joints can have little movement and be bad. Good thing is if you cannot feel movement in the tire they probably are not about to totally fail as Pocketfishermen spoke of. 

It really sounds like your front steering stabilizer shock. Look under the truck from the front, on the left passenger side you will see a small shock attached to the axle and the link arm in a horizontal position...this is your steering stabilizer shock.

Now, where is that greenie button!:biggrin:


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> You need to either remove the tire and watch the ball joints for movement or better yet have a friend watch. Your ball joints can have little movement and be bad. Good thing is if you cannot feel movement in the tire they probably are not about to totally fail as Pocketfishermen spoke of.
> 
> It really sounds like your front steering stabilizer shock. Look under the truck from the front, on the left passenger side you will see a small shock attached to the axle and the link arm in a horizontal position...this is your steering stabilizer shock.
> 
> Now, where is that greenie button!:biggrin:


 Thanks- greenie to ya-

Acutlaly I did turn the tire while my friend watched for me and he says it appears to be good- How much is a steering stabilizer shock and how haerd is it to replace? time wise too? It just kind of threw me off after i had the rotors tunred and it seemed to help the problem. I just don't want anything to happen while I'm driving. It's starting to worry me. I open to alla dvice at this point. I just want this problem resolved asap. I'm supposed to go to the deer lease next weekend and its about 900 miles round trip and I'm kind fo worried about that too.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> You need to either remove the tire and watch the ball joints for movement or better yet have a friend watch. Your ball joints can have little movement and be bad. Good thing is if you cannot feel movement in the tire they probably are not about to totally fail as Pocketfishermen spoke of.
> 
> It really sounds like your front steering stabilizer shock. Look under the truck from the front, on the left passenger side you will see a small shock attached to the axle and the link arm in a horizontal position...this is your steering stabilizer shock.
> 
> Now, where is that greenie button!:biggrin:


 also, will that shock completely fail too?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

steelrain202 said:


> You my friend have the dreaded F250 death wobble. Mine is the same way right now. Replaced shocks, traction bar links, bushing, had an alignment done, wheels balanced and rotated, getting ready to replace the steering stabilizer today. I had my ball joints done last Jan. Hopefully the steering stabilizer is the issue.


I have the same problem in my '06 F250.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Overboard said:


> Thanks- greenie to ya-
> 
> Acutlaly I did turn the tire while my friend watched for me and he says it appears to be good- How much is a steering stabilizer shock and how haerd is it to replace? time wise too? It just kind of threw me off after i had the rotors tunred and it seemed to help the problem. I just don't want anything to happen while I'm driving. It's starting to worry me. I open to alla dvice at this point. I just want this problem resolved asap. I'm supposed to go to the deer lease next weekend and its about 900 miles round trip and I'm kind fo worried about that too.


I don't know how much they are becuase like I have stated several times above, I just take them off and throw them away. It is only three or four bolts and not that complicated at all. Just take it off and see what happens...if you feel the need to put another one on you can after you buy a new one.



Overboard said:


> also, will that shock completely fail too?


Yes, and because it is weak that is what causes the wobble. I had a wobble just going around a curve on the highway in my old truck. Think about it...when a shock is really bad on a suspension you see that tire jumping up and down. Shocks are dampners or absorbers.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> I don't know how much they are becuase like I have stated several times above, I just take them off and throw them away. It is only three or four bolts and not that complicated at all. Just take it off and see what happens...if you feel the need to put another one on you can after you buy a new one.
> 
> thanks BWguardian- I've nver really just taken something off my truck and thrown it away but I will try and take the stabilizer shock off and try that and see how it does. I just don't want something else to happen after I take it off.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had to replace the hole front hubs/rotor/bearings on my 99 f-250....600 each installed at a non-dealer mechanic shop.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> I had to replace the hole front hubs/rotor/bearings on my 99 f-250....600 each installed at a non-dealer mechanic shop.


 I did that too 2 years ago. It seems funny but when it seems that I come to a quick stop, the shaking is not as bad, but when I slowly stop, like approachijng traffic or something it's worse.

BWguardian, this sound like the same thing too?


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Here is a suggestion...just take it off and throw it away. I did this on my current F350 7 years and 100,000 miles ago and have not looked back or had any wobble issues since!:biggrin:
> 
> Overboard, this is what I was talking about in my original post...I have found these steering stabilizer shocks to cause the wobble issues. I had a '97 F250 2wd that had the problem even when I was not applying the brakes and Ford replaced the shock under warranty...6 months later, same problem. That is why on the truck I have now I took it off and have not looked back or had any wobble issues.:cheers:
> 
> PS - I also removed the front sway bar because of the issues with those bushings and the fact that it restricts axle articulation while on rough terrain in 4x4 and have not looked back.


I am about to I cant figure it out. I went had tires rebalanced today and rotated installed the steering stabilizer. I am at my wits end!:hairout:


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Think I may have bad set of tires. They only have a few thousand miles on them. Surely they would have been able to catch this at Discount when I had them balanced? Feels like the back end my truck is going to jump off the ground. I removed the sway bar I like the way it drives much better now. I keep going back to the tires though.


----------



## Carcara (Jan 17, 2007)

I had the problem on a dodge two wheel drive and fixed it by rebuilding the back brakes and adjusting them properly. It is counter intuitive but I had exhausted all other possibilities. The wobble felt like it was the front brakes and I could have sworn I felt the steering wheel wiggle. I have had warped rotors before and I think it was caused by the tire shop over tightening the lug nuts. it ruined those rotors.

Art


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Have the rear rotors turned.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

albert white said:


> Have the rear rotors turned.


Who ya talking to?


----------



## mudslinger12 (Oct 1, 2009)

"OVERBOARD" I have an 02 4x4 PWRSTROKE and Ive been through my truck inside and out. It's not a very good idea to remove the stabilizer. It's there for a reason... to "stabilize" the steering. When mine went out the first time, I was all I could do to keep it on the road. Your best bet is to get a quality stabilizer and install it. Check the bracket welded to the passenger side front hub. Mine was cracked and bent. Also, if you want some cheap mod ideas for performance and economy, PM me. The 7.3 stroke is a sleeper and you should really wake it up.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

mudslinger12 said:


> "OVERBOARD" I have an 02 4x4 PWRSTROKE and Ive been through my truck inside and out. It's not a very good idea to remove the stabilizer. It's there for a reason... to "stabilize" the steering.


I guess Ford has you believing what they want you to but a long time Ford heavy truck mechanic is the one that suggested to me to remove it after the bumper to bumper warranty was up on my old truck. Like I stated earlier, we have a half dozen of these trucks and when they start this scenario...they come off. I have not had one on my personal F350 for 7-8 years and 100,000 miles and have had NO issues. Now, if you 4x4 alot in heavy terrain you might need it but on a elk hunting trip we recently took through some very rough high mountain country...I did not miss it one bit!


----------



## mudslinger12 (Oct 1, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> I guess Ford has you believing what they want you to but a long time Ford heavy truck mechanic is the one that suggested to me to remove it after the bumper to bumper warranty was up on my old truck. Like I stated earlier, we have a half dozen of these trucks and when they start this scenario...they come off. I have not had one on my personal F350 for 7-8 years and 100,000 miles and have had NO issues. Now, if you 4x4 alot in heavy terrain you might need it but on a elk hunting trip we recently took through some very rough high mountain country...I did not miss it one bit!


Doesnt have a thing to do with ford... it has everything to do with personal experience.... to each his own. Just puttin my 2 cents in. Personally I dont care to have to chase my steering everywhere I go. People get paid a good salary to engineer these things so why not use them? hwell:


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I took mine to a shop today to have the steering box adjusted, after this I have no idea whats going on. Maybe a slipped belt in a tire? I guess Ill dump a **** ton of money on tires and rims next week. Oh freaking Joy


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

mudslinger12 said:


> People get paid a good salary to engineer these things so why not use them? hwell:


...and then there are the people that get paid a good salary to work on them and fix the screw ups the Engineers made!:biggrin:


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well figured it out finally! Warped rotors, right caliper was siezed up.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Since the post I have done this:

replaced the steering stabilizer, put a second set of new rotors on (oreilly covered them under the warranty) Still shakes a little when I stop. I checked the temperature of the front and back brakes and the back was alot hotter than the front. So now I wonder if I need new back rotors?

Also, driving down a back road yesterday at aboiut 20 mph, it seemed like my steering wheel began to go back and forth on its own a little. That was kind of weird and now wonder what that could be from? I adjusted my steering linkage too. Once I made a sharp turn it seemed to stop and go back tom normal? 

Im at a loss here.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*BWGuardian you there?*

BW guardian- whatcha think about my recent post- I did the above this past weekend- I replaced the back pads a few months ago (really when i started realizing the rattling) but not the rotors- the more I think about ti, the more I am leaning towards it being the back rotors?? You agree or shoild I try something else out?


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you looked at your swat bar links if they are blown they will rattle and make your steering seem a little loose


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

No I havent yet- are you referring to the sway bar linkage?


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Overboard said:


> No I havent yet- are you referring to the sway bar linkage?


Yes the bar that drops down from the frame and attaches to the sway bar. They are sealed joints and after time the boots dry rot and clank really loud. I picked up a set for my 2000 F250 4x4 for about 125.00 easy to change out. Also look into redoing the sway arm bushings that attach to the axle. Should quite a lot of things up, Unless of course the rattle is from the rear them look at the rear sway bar and get yourself a set a Energy polyurethane bushings and replace them.


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

have a 2000 F-250 4x4 that had the same problem, brother is a ford mechanic and told me to replace the back rotors. After that everything was good, pretty cheap fix also and not much time involved.


----------



## mudslinger12 (Oct 1, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> ...and then there are the people that get paid a good salary to work on them and fix the screw ups the Engineers made!:biggrin:


Good point B dub.....:rotfl: :cheers:...I stand corrected. LOL


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (Oct 25, 2009)

hey another 76 chevy owner i am not too knowledgeable about your question but i just wanted to say welcome to the site and good luck with it.... i have the same ride except 1/2 ton...


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

You guys just amaze me. The amount of money ya'll throw at problems trying to correct them would more than cover what it would cost to take it to a reputable shop & have it fixed, with a guarantee.

Just for future reference, nothing in the sway bar or steering stabilizer will cause a brake pulsation. The only thing that will is the rotating surfaces or bearing problems. The leading factor to such pulsation is not manually torquing the wheels to spec


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

steelrain202 said:


> Yes the bar that drops down from the frame and attaches to the sway bar. They are sealed joints and after time the boots dry rot and clank really loud. I picked up a set for my 2000 F250 4x4 for about 125.00 easy to change out. Also look into redoing the sway arm bushings that attach to the axle. Should quite a lot of things up, Unless of course the rattle is from the rear them look at the rear sway bar and get yourself a set a Energy polyurethane bushings and replace them.


I have a 2000 Ford F250 4x4 crew cab with 235,000 miles on it. That annoying rattle you are describing just started about 6 months ago. Not sure exactly what part you are talking about, but for $125.00 I would love to try replacing mine to see if thats my rattle. Do you have a part number or pic you could send ???


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I have a 2000 Ford F250 4x4 crew cab with 235,000 miles on it. That annoying rattle you are describing just started about 6 months ago. Not sure exactly what part you are talking about, but for $125.00 I would love to try replacing mine to see if thats my rattle. Do you have a part number or pic you could send ???


Check your spring isolators too...give me a minute and I will dig up some pix.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Check your spring isolators too...give me a minute and I will dig up some pix.


I plan on doing my back brakes/rotors this weekend- just back from the deer lease and I had to go through a little river to get across and when I got out I noticed a little smoke coming form the back brakes.

I ould love to see the pics BW guardian.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

bluewaterbound1, look here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=190616&highlight=spring+isolators&page=2 for some pix that may help on post #15. Just remember, my springs are different (three leafs instead of two) and the sway bar & steering stabalizer shock do not appear as they were removed a long time ago...other that that, should look like yours.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Overboard said:


> I plan on doing my back brakes/rotors this weekend- just back from the deer lease and I had to go through a little river to get across and when I got out I noticed a little smoke coming form the back brakes.
> 
> I ould love to see the pics BW guardian.


Smoke is normal when you dunk them after driving and they are hot...just be careful as that can allow water to get past the seals at the ends of the axles. Best thing to do is get through them as quickly as possible so the wake will direct the water away from them.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> bluewaterbound1, look here http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=190616&highlight=spring+isolators&page=2 for some pix that may help on post #15. Just remember, my springs are different (three leafs instead of two) and the sway bar & steering stabalizer shock do not appear as they were removed a long time ago...other that that, should look like yours.


I checked those. I bought my truck new in July of 2000 and by Septemeber of 2000 the front end was "squeeking" terribly. The 99's and mid year 2000's did not come with the spring isolators equipped from the factory. They were developed later after the squeeks started arising on the early models. When this "rattle" started, I looked at those first, but they have not worn through yet, so they are good. I have also tightened the bolts that connect the springs to the frame mounts. Often times the front end has made a popping while turning and it's because these bolts become loose. I think my current problem is wore out rubber or nylon bushings in some of my sway bar componenets ???? Upper and lower ball joints have all been replaced and my front hubs have been replaced recently so thats all good. Still love my truck, I gotta just find this rattle , its annoying.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I checked those. I bought my truck new in July of 2000 and by Septemeber of 2000 the front end was "squeeking" terribly. The 99's and mid year 2000's did not come with the spring isolators equipped from the factory. They were developed later after the squeeks started arising on the early models. When this "rattle" started, I looked at those first, but they have not worn through yet, so they are good. I have also tightened the bolts that connect the springs to the frame mounts. Often times the front end has made a popping while turning and it's because these bolts become loose. I think my current problem is wore out rubber or nylon bushings in some of my sway bar componenets ???? Upper and lower ball joints have all been replaced and my front hubs have been replaced recently so thats all good. Still love my truck, I gotta just find this rattle , its annoying.


Good deal...that is part of the reason I removed my sway bar and added the extra spring leaf.


----------

